# Maintaining Attention



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

So, I've never had trouble with maintaining Buffy's eyes on me until now. I don't know if it's because I've been doing a lot of agility or what, but last week at the fun match...she barely looked at me and was oh-so-loosey goosey....everywhere as a matter of fact.

How do you train your dog to stay focused on you?

I've jackpot treated, made strange sounds, change direction, use the 'watch' word...

Of course I'm panicking cuz I stupidly signed up for two trials in a few weeks.:banghead:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Time and experience :smile:.

We took ours to a demo our club put on the other week, and he did three runs flawlessly, only to fall apart on the fourth. My S.O. was running him, and halfway through the course you could see the thought strike him ... "hey, where's mom?????". He completely blew off my S.O. and went hunting me through the crowd. 

It's overwhelming at first, the noise and excitement and the other dogs, but she'll get there.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Try not taking the dog ot of his crate to early when my spoo was young if I brought him out too soon, he would loose focus. but if I went strat from crate to startline we would Q.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago, Buffy got two legs of her RE, 99/100 High in Class for both!!! Yippeeeee! My instructor said that I get too nervous and so she sniffs...so I got to the venue early, sat around, walked around, breathed...and tadaa....she only did a quick sniff once! Thanks for your input!


----------

